# Does Cubecart let customers checkout w/o registering?



## yuwmic (May 2, 2008)

i'm using paypal so it'll be a hassle if customers have to register w/ cubecart and then enter their information again in paypal. is there a way in cubecart version 4 where they don't have to register their information for express checkout?


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Not out of the box. Like OS Commerce it comes default with Must Register. But there are simple mods available that eliminate that problem.
.


----------



## yuwmic (May 2, 2008)

Where can I get these mods? I thought version 4 has all of them?


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

You didn't mention version. V4 may allow it. If not, here is a link to the mods, there are still many - 

CubeCart Unofficial Third-Party Services - CubeCartForums.org Forum (Powered by Invision Power Board)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Version 4 allows for checkout without the customer registering right out of the box.


----------



## yuwmic (May 2, 2008)

How would I do that? What settings to change in cubecart control panel?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

yuwmic said:


> How would I do that? What settings to change in cubecart control panel?


There are no settings to change in cubecart 4, it's just there as part of the standard installation.

You can see it in action in the cubecart 4 demo on the cubecart site: Blue Sun Corporation - (Powered by CubeCart)


----------



## yuwmic (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for fast response!
Would this just count as express checkout then?

"I do not have an account. Registration is not required to shop with us, but is optional if you wish to make repeat purchases quickly and easily."

I was hoping for something even more express, where customers can checkout right after basket page w/o entering details. This is b/c I'm using paypal so it'll be hassle for customers to put shipping info, then do it again under paypal.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

yuwmic said:


> Thanks for fast response!
> Would this just count as express checkout then?
> 
> "I do not have an account. Registration is not required to shop with us, but is optional if you wish to make repeat purchases quickly and easily."
> ...


When customers enter shipping in cubecart, they *don't* have to enter it again at PayPal.

Your cubecart installation automatically transfers the shipping information to Paypal.

The customer just needs to enter their shipping details for ANY shopping cart.

Hope this make sense


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

BTW, I just installed an Express Checkout on a V3 for a client the other day. Pretty slick.

All your PayPal link does is bring up the final PP payment. If they have cookies enabled their email will already be in place, they just add their password and click. Just that simple.
.


----------

